# Advice needed on finding the possible damage of texture airless sprayer



## Custom Painting (May 12, 2016)

Two years ago I bought Graco Mark VII Standart through one of your dealers (Blastgroup) in Klaipeda, Lithuania. After six months of spraying plaster with it, an unpleasant noise appeared, which has increased during the following year. Now the noise is unbearable and it seems that the machine is going to break down at any moment. Several months ago I brought the Graco sprayer to the dealers, who examined it with water and found nothing wrong with it. But the problem is that the terrible sound I am worried about appears only when the sprayer operates with plaster not with water. Since I have turned for help and advice to the dealers in Klaipeda many times, and they were unable to answer many of technical questions, my concern regarding the dealers is that they are not fully qualified to solve Graco technical issues. I have made two videos trying to explain and demonstrate what the problem is. 
Can anyone tell me how to download videos to forum so anyone can see them? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

DOes it have a control board with display? It should read trouble codes if does.


----------



## Custom Painting (May 12, 2016)

No it has no control panel with built display in it. But I have made video where this sound can be heard while the sprayer is working. how can I put those videos to this post. Does it have to be posted on youtube first and then linked to this post?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

See my post in the other thread you posted in.

Basically.... Photobucket.

Or I guess youtube would work as well.


----------



## Custom Painting (May 12, 2016)

Two years ago I bought Graco Mark VII Standart through one of your dealers (Blastgroup) in Klaipeda, Lithuania. After six months of spraying plaster with it, an unpleasant noise appeared, which has increased during the following year. Now the noise is unbearable and it seems that the machine is going to break down at any moment. Several months ago I brought the Graco sprayer to the dealers, who examined it with water and found nothing wrong with it. But the problem is that the terrible sound I am worried about appears only when the sprayer operates with plaster not with water. Since I have turned for help and advice to the dealers in Klaipeda many times, and they were unable to answer many of technical questions, my concern regarding the dealers is that they are not fully qualified to solve Graco technical issues. I have made two videos trying to explain and demonstrate what the problem is.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Your "Advantage Drive System" supposedly has a life time guarantee according to the brochure linked. http://www.graco.com/gb/en/products/contractor/emea-texspray-mark-vii.html

I'm sure you've done all the basics like cleaning filters, using the correct filter mesh, lubricant etc. If you haven't been drawing excessive amps the motor should be fine. What about material. Have you experimented with different types to see if they make a difference in sound. The TDS stated the Mark Vll will run at 91 db's. That can be pretty noisy.


I'd check into the warranty with a reputable repair vendor near you. Meanwhile, wear ear protection.

Grace contact info http://www.graco.com/gb/en/emea-contact-us.html


----------



## Custom Painting (May 12, 2016)

I appreciate your quick response. I never use filters while I spray plaster and I do lubricate the pump every time before I use it. Before I noticed this scratching noise I used German product: Knouf sheetrock super finish plaster, which is european product that is very close to American green sheetrock plaster. I don't know maybe if I would try to use knouf super finish product it would give less sound, but my concern is that terrible scratching sound gives an impression that something inside is rubbing or grinding in to each other. There is a lot of vibration on particular part of the pump's structure. I show it in the video. When I sent those two videos to the dealers I bought my sprayer from they said It shouldn't sound like it and that there is something wrong with it. It's just they have no idea what could that be. 
If I would live in US and some other European country like Belgium or something like this wouldn't be the case. But here in Lithuania it is difficult to find a good technician.

Maybe someone knows a good technician that could help me via skype?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would definitely contact Graco using the second link I provided. It's unfortunate you don't have easy tech support in your location. The vendor you purchased the airless from should be able to direct you to their supplier. 

Meanwhile, this piece of equipment is important to your business. I'd stress that in my communication to Graco. Good luck. Maybe someone on PT could be more helpful.


----------



## Custom Painting (May 12, 2016)

I'll contact graco tech support tomorow.
Appreciate your help.


----------



## Custom Painting (May 12, 2016)

Have you seen my videos? I just wanted to know is it available in other computers or just in mine. Thanks


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Custom Painting said:


> Have you seen my videos? I just wanted to know is it available in other computers or just in mine. Thanks


I saw the videos. They were very good and you explained the problem very well. I would send those to Graco also. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------

